# How to properly calculate business mileage?



## JesseATKINSON24 (Jul 27, 2017)

I have read multiple things on the internet and can't seem to get a straight answer. 
My questions are:

1. If i turn on the uber app and start driving are those miles spent driving around looking for a ride considered deductible right as soon as i turn the app on since i would technically be working? 

2. Also, say i end up 100 miles away from my home, if i keep the app on while commuting back home and apply the "going in my direction" feature that uber offers in their app, wouldn't that be a way for the commute back home to become deductible since the app is on and i would still be accepting rides?

Thanks All!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

first off, avoid driving around looking for a ride. Stop and wait for a ride, minimize dead miles. ALL MILES driven while app is openin are deductible. In addition, any miles to get home are deductible. Any miles driven driveway back to driveway should be deductible as long as you were looking for work.


----------



## JesseATKINSON24 (Jul 27, 2017)

Ive found that i make around 25% less when i simply stop and wait for a ride, what are dead miles and are the miles I'm driving while the app is on considered dead miles? So basically as long as the app is on the miles are deductible?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

JesseATKINSON24 said:


> Ive found that i make around 25% less when i simply stop and wait for a ride, what are dead miles and are the miles I'm driving while the app is on considered dead miles? So basically as long as the app is on the miles are deductible?


Dead miles are miles you are not being paid for, in other words you do not have a paying pax in the car. You ate nor a taxi looking for street hails so cruising only wears out your car and costs you money. If you are in a bad spot, relocate but don't drive aimlessly around waiting for a ride, you do not get more business that way.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Dead miles are miles you are not being paid for, in other words you do not have a paying pax in the car. You ate nor a taxi looking for street hails so cruising only wears out your car and costs you money. If you are in a bad spot, relocate but don't drive aimlessly around waiting for a ride, you do not get more business that way.


This is the truth...

The only reason I cruise the streets looking for customers in the taxi are because...

A. I literally COULD find someone who needs a ride walking down the street.
B. my per mile costs literally ARE 10c a mile, my per day cost however is constant, so i CAN afford to Pee away miles and as long as my revenue increases it's all better. 100 MILES extra is ok as long as it gets me $11 or $12 more.. (I GUARANTEE YOUR MATH ISN'T THIS GOOD)
C. it's not my car so who cares about an extra 100 miles...

When your doing uber extra miles pile on costs that you won't even realize until months or YEARS later. In reality you won't know what each mile has even cost you until you sell your car.

100 miles at 53.5c is $53.50, which deducted from your income stream and assuming you HAVE profit is $8.02 less you in owe in taxes for every 100 miles you drive.

100 Miles= $8.02 off your tax bill

This is the way the math really works....

It never pays to put extra miles ON YOUR CAR, unless your drastically making more money, as in so much more money that it's paying your extra expenses. The math for taxis is so drastically different you can't be doing what we do. I can go 15 minutes/10 miles for a fare when it's slow, that's insane doing uber.


----------

